# B12 Nissan parts too expensive



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

I went to Nissan today and ordered the head bolts and washers so i can torque the head down.. and it cost me $57.00 WTF for 10 stupid bolts and washers lol

I also thought I might pick up some rocker arms since I put the new euro cam in.. well they run $20.00 an arm! There is 12 arms in the head . you do the math!!

oh and by the way no one but nissan sold those parts! 

another interesting thing, one of the molded fuel lines off the throttle body could not be found as an item the sold. we searched but still could not find that hose in nissan catalogs. so thats a junker Item I will be after.

B12 is getting scarse for parts it might be worth the money and time to do a swap one day.


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

Man I feel sorry for your wallet. Genuine nissan parts are good....but they also cost an arm and a leg and whatever other limb you might spare. At least your car is happier now!!!


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

> oh and by the way no one but nissan sold those parts!


 dude i just found a huge selection of junkyard enventory. ill nvr buy factory parts again. at least not little bullish items. hell this is how im doing my manual conversion right now. i got everything i need minus a flywheel and ecu for 180 bucks. including some cool KYB gas shocks. yea they arent brand new. but then again, were not talking fords here either. (lol)
oh btw. i was curiosu and last time i was at the nissan dealer i asked how much a complete wirring harness for a nx pulsar was..it was like 450 bucks!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Sealed Power makes rockers for the GA16i. I found them for $13.99 ea. exhaust and $13.99 and $16.99 for intake...site was kinda confusing it said 8 ea front and rear intake rockers...must have been a mistake. Felpro makes a head bolt set for $36 at auto zone.

I got hooked up by a fellow forum member with a CA18DE harness. Drop a line to B12Racer he may be willing to pull another one.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

I went to autozone , napa, and advanced auto none of them said they carried anything. I would be interested in those rocker arms though. although still expensive still not as bad as nissan.. Now when it comes to some things I want new I go to the junker as much as possable but head bolts I needed new

thnks


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

It's tough sometimes going to the parts store. That's why I always search online first and take part numbers with me. Too often the guys behind the counter are totally clueless and can only tell you what the computer spits out (I used to sell car parts back when we had to look everything up on books). Here's the part numbers for the Sealed Power parts, anyone that carries Sealed Power should be able to order them for you. I got them off Oreilly Auto: 

(The N/A is in the core price column, part numbers start with R)
SEALED POWER 
GA16I ENG CODE 
SPO Exhaust Rocker Arm
2 Per Car. R1102 Each $13.99 N/A 
CYL 1-3 90 DAY LIMITED WARRANTY 
SPO Exhaust Rocker Arm
2 Per Car. R1101 Each $13.99 N/A 
CYL 2-4 90 DAY LIMITED WARRANTY 
SPO Intake Rocker Arm
8 Per Car. R1099 Each $16.99 N/A 
FRONT 90 DAY LIMITED WARRANTY 
SPO Intake Rocker Arm
8 Per Car. R1100 Each $13.99 N/A 
REAR 90 DAY LIMITED WARRANTY 


Actually Autozone listed the head bolts as not available but the Felpro part number is ES74025.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Doesnt someone make fancy anodized or titanium performance rocker arms to go with the rv cam? That might be easier to replace than the bulbs in the dash AND the door bell.
But seriously, some of us still have good bone yards to pick through. Hell, headbolts are laying around all over. Are you sure you need new?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Webfoot said:


> *Doesnt someone make fancy anodized or titanium performance rocker arms to go with the rv cam? That might be easier to replace than the bulbs in the dash AND the door bell.
> But seriously, some of us still have good bone yards to pick through. Hell, headbolts are laying around all over. Are you sure you need new? *


 ***** Alot of engines use the "stretch" type or "torque to yield" headbolts. I have reused them every time anyway, and never had a problem. If the bolt takes the torque it should, I deem it fine.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

just an example here i had to buy a second set of vlve seals ... 8.50+$cana pcs at the dealer ... went to canadian tire and got Fed. Modul for 17.70 for 8 pcs with taxes ... and i would think they are the same freakin seals !!


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

I talked to a nissan mechanic that works on alot of b12ves he said he has reused them too and people say the bolts dont strech in the 89/90 but the washers act as the part that streches or pushes down to keep them all tight ... but the guy said he has had some work great some come back after 600 miles ... Well if any of you have taken off a head and all the other parts with you will understand that you want to do it right! I dont want to cut corners because i dont want to do this work again it was a pain in the ass..!!! i thought about it this way whats the extra money for somthing guaranteed to last. Only thing I cut corners on was the rocker arms cause they are still in excelent shape.

I mean yea I have like 3 sets of head botls and washers but I didnt want to use the old ones.

thnks for the info on the rocker arms im going to look into it.

i cant wait to start up the b12, it should dyno at 110hp to the flywheel woohooo!!
its jus tthe beginning muhahha lol


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

There are a ton of these cars in my local junk yard let me know if you guys need anything I know how it is trying to find parts I own a NX2000 and 90 sentra but only have probelms finding parts for the NX.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I had to buy a new lock for my gas tank door, and it ran me $50 at the dealership. They want around $500 for a whole new lock set for the car. That is rediculous.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

My lock is messed up too. Do you now have a seperate key for the gas? Anybody ever try to retro the release lever from a HB. I notice they have one for the HB and one for the gas.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Nissan parts are rediculously expensive. I paid CAN$18 for the two bolts that attach the strut to the steering knuckle. They also took 3 days to get delivered.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Yeah I have a separate key for the gas tank now. I had the key number for my car and told the tech my key cylinder number, and he was like, so what? I figured they would be able to order a new cylinder that matched the key number, guess not.


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

thanx to renault! its their policy to plug financial holes.
as d-mark changed to euro here they did it 1:1 and 15 percent on...


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

Either you guys are just cheap bastards (j/k) or I haven't seen this side of Nissan parts yet. I just went and got new rear swaybar bushings from the dealer (the ones at the end of the bar that you can't get at the parts store) for $20 for all four. I got a center cap for a wheel for like $6 or $7. I had to get some metal collars that go on the ends of the rear swaybar for $6. 

Non dealer parts include a rebuilt head I got online COMPLETE with NO CORE for $295. Car runs great. Overall, this is one of the cheapest Japanese cars I've dealt with for parts. 

I found out that one of my local junkyards as about 12-15 B12's and a handful of Pulsars. I got a rear swaybar from a DOHC Pulsar for $35.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

I uglee... Nissan parts-o-plenty. Go buy parts that say Toyota or Honduh $$$$$


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

Webfoot said:


> *I uglee... Nissan parts-o-plenty. Go buy parts that say Toyota or Honduh $$$$$ *


your uglee? ok i'll have to take your word for it 

most of the stuff i've gotten from the dealer has been, reasonably priced, the only thing i paid too much for was a voltage regulator, my junk yards are b12less, i was severly angered, i llive near redneckville, he only buys domestics


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

All dealerships are expensive though, not just nissan. I mean common, Ford wants $600 for their cd players which have 0!!! features, and that's for the single disc ones, not the 6-disc changers that are in the focus and a few other cars. I mean for $600 you can buy a realllly nice aftermarket CD player that you can play with for hours without even listening to a cd. Also, $120 for floor mats? They are the same thing as the ones you get for $30 at autozone, except they say ford or nissan or whatever, and maybe they fit a little better, big deal. That's where the dealerships make a huge killing, from all the people that bring their cars into the dealership to get it fixed. My friends poor dad brings his car to the ford dealer for everything. He paid over $1000 for tires, rotors and breaks on his taurus and breaks for his escort. I did my whole car, rotors and breaks for about $60.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

As mentioned b4, some of us have some great yards.(just picked up a clutch cable for the Suby today 2$) if you guys can wait, I for one am willing to scroung for you. Check out my junk yard fun album http://community.webshots.com/user/popkorn106 and see some of the cars in 1 of 5 u-pull-it yards. at least 30 b11,12's and 20 kn13's


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

dang, i wish i had salvage yards like that where i live, stuff around here is too smashed up and all the goodies are gone. i haven't even seen a sport coupe in person yet. this sucks


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> *your uglee? ok i'll have to take your word for it
> 
> most of the stuff i've gotten from the dealer has been, reasonably priced, the only thing i paid too much for was a voltage regulator, my junk yards are b12less, i was severly angered, i llive near redneckville, he only buys domestics *


 GOOD! you saved urself some money 6 months down the road because they (vol regs) probably only have as much life left on them as yours did. i just replaced mine in nov and i need another one already. i guess ill spend the 45 bucks for it


----------



## B12 Dream Boy (Mar 19, 2003)

overpriced?, i think not, door hinge bushings only $4 each, door pins only $8 each at two a door, now thats a steal!


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

I payed $4.50 for a screw...1 screw...it was about 1/2 an inch long and it was for a timing cover on my stanza...that's just plain dumb. And I had to wait 3 days to get it....AND I had to pull out the engine hoist to support the motor because I had to pull an engine mount to install the screw...it was like a 2 hour job...but mainly because I dropped the screw and took 30 minutes to find it. Some days you just can't win.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

well I guess the b12 ga16i engine is becoming a classic because they do not sell certain molded hoses for the engine anymore. I had to go to the junk yard but when im doing a rebuild i would like to use new..... F the factories ... if they are not going to make parts anymore I want my antique discount on taxes for the car and antique plates! lol


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Did you go to CAP? I haven't been since winter....have they got any sentras lyin' around?


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

AVERAGE said:


> *GOOD! you saved urself some money 6 months down the road because they (vol regs) probably only have as much life left on them as yours did. i just replaced mine in nov and i need another one already. i guess ill spend the 45 bucks for it  *


that was my whole thought process for buying this damn part, didn't want it going out on my road trip i'm making to the states this summer


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

yea Chesterfield and Circle auto parts has lots of sentra's they have some b11's too. man we need to meet up some time dude


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Sure thing...where is CIrcle auto?


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

circle is in prince goerge county by southpark mall


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I say dump the little engines and move up in class! At least your efforts of wrenching and spending won't go in vane. I mean I bought my headbolts for my CA18DET for $42, timing belt for $17 and even the new oil pump was $160. And no dealer is cheap! I need to get prts from Ford for my Taurus SHO and can you say spanky-spank. My thing is, if you want it be prepared to spend on it! My sig says it all.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

oh most of us do pay to play we all own old cars lol... but there is no harm in complaining right


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Its true....for every you dont spend now, you'll spend 2 later...


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Dropped89 said:


> *oh most of us do pay to play we all own old cars lol... but there is no harm in complaining right  *


There is no way to convince me that these are expensive to own/maintain. It's always cheaper to keeper. Just 6 months left and I get clear title to the Durango. I've spent less refurbishing this car than I pay in 2 months payments on the Durango. What would you do with a 600$/month raise? That's what I get when that gas guzzler is paid off. Then the madness begins Muahahahaha (points pinky to lower lip)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> What would you do with a 600$/month raise?


 If had a sentra like a b11 or B12, I would just sick-it-out with the extra loot. First attention to detail is on the motor and performance "Period". $4k gets you a pretty wicked install on a B12 sentra which should yield you in the ballpark of nearly 300 hp to the crank. $5k gets you the 300+whp and for $6k, well, you guys get where I'm going on this. Cars like the B12 sentras are depreciated when people start ricing them out with headlights from other cars and things of that sort. The car is vintage/classic material and really look beautiful when one decides to clean them up because they still will always be B12 sentras. But would you rather have people say "Damn, that guy's/girl's car has some serious power or "Look at this fool with this old school sentra with honda altezzas or BMW headlights" in which both will be ill-fitting to our sentras. Just put some nice 16s on it, a nice suspension, a wicked stereo/modern electronics and sick-out the engine and performance.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> * First attention to detail is on the motor and performance "Period". $4k gets you a pretty wicked install on a B12 sentra which should yield you in the ballpark of nearly 300 hp to the crank. $5k gets you the 300+whp and for $6k, well, you guys get where I'm going on this. *


Like my drag boat friends say...Speed costs money. How fast do you want to go?
But the motor is #1. The gutless POS needs more power just to be safe. Now I know why idiots pull into the fast lane and don't speed up. It's cuz they have a gutless POS like me.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Like my drag boat friends say...Speed costs money. How fast do you want to go?


 If any one's sentra is slower than my girl's new 90 sentra, you should not be driving a nissan. Her car is the slowest car I've ever driven. My old Hyundai Excel with weber carburetor will smoke this car in a heartbeat. But that will change very soon mwuaaahahahahhaha (Hold's my crotch and nods my head with a nasty smirk on my face) .


----------



## Kenneth85 (Sep 8, 2010)

RiceBox said:


> Nissan parts are rediculously expensive. I paid CAN$18 for the two bolts that attach the strut to the steering knuckle. They also took 3 days to get delivered.


I accept your points, original nissan parts are little expensive. But only original parts can deliver optimal performance and also I think choosing the best dealer is crucial to get on-time delivery!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

wow trolling are we...lol 7year old thread! lol
yeah the stealerships are expensive but they sell quality parts(for the most part) and can have some of the specialty bolts and stuff you cant find anywhere else...try replacing the rear bolts for the trailing arms on a b13...the bolts that the shackle is on you aint gonna find and good luck breaking(what you will most likely do ..) one loose at the bone yard!
they are a necessary evil.


----------

